

Ask HN: Where can I find someone who makes info-graphics? - jmarbach

Hey, I am interested in collecting data then having it displayed neatly in an info-graphic. Has anyone hired a designer to do this? If you have a recommendation feel free to pass it along with an example of their work. Thanks!
======
nkurz
My girlfriend does freelance 3D maps, illustrations, and graphics for a number
of technical journals and magazines. She targets the glossy higher end, but
sometimes does research papers.

<http://cooperhawk.com/>

I obviously have a vested interested, but at the least she'd be able to answer
your questions on pricing and process. Her contact information is at the
bottom of the linked page.

~~~
akamaka
That is absolutely stunning work! I looked through the entire portfolio just
for enjoyment.

If you don't mind my idle curiousity, how much does it cost to produce a map
of such high quality?

~~~
nkurz
She generally tries to price in line with the suggestions from the Graphics
Artists Guild: <http://www.graphicartistsguild.org/handbook/>

You can buy the book on Amazon, or glance at an out of date summary of some of
the numbers here: <http://news.deviantart.com/article/120160/>

But as a very rough ballpark, ignoring size of printing, resolution of detail,
research required, assignment of rights, and whether the illustrations
selected for the website are representative, my over-the-shoulder impression
is that a 3D map of the quality you see in a good travel magazine tends to
cost about $1000-$2500.

------
Rantenki
This dude does a pretty good job: <http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html>

------
benatkin
A friend started a consultancy this year:

<http://datarealization.com/>

------
thesnark
Ben Fry (of processing fame) has a group that does this:

<http://fathom.info/>

Can you give more details about the project and the data set?

------
oheard
A friend of mine does freelance infographic work. You can find some of his
work here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/pseudoplacebo/sets/721576054194...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/pseudoplacebo/sets/72157605419413480/detail/)

His homepage: <http://ejfox.com/>

Contact info is at the bottom of the page.

I hope this helps. :-)

~~~
JessB
EJ does great work

------
elbrodeur
This guy (<http://infographics.byjess.net/>) has made a ton of successful
social media graphics. Discovered him while researching ideas for an
infographic I did recently (<http://1bog.org/solar-beats-the-bank/>).
Apparently he does contract work.

------
frossie
I haven't done this, but I know if I did I would ask this guy:
<http://informationisbeautiful.net/>

No idea whether he does small contract work or whether it is affordably
priced, but I like his work.

~~~
jmarbach
Thanks! It appears that this blog even links to many other helpful information
designers.

------
chair6
One of my NZ friends is doing an infographic-per-week project at the moment -
<http://52-infographics.blogspot.com/>

Let me know if you want an intro...

------
jdalgetty
My friend Mike does them - <http://mikepculhane.blogspot.com/>

~~~
JayNeely
How much does he charge? (Feel free to e-mail me; e-mail in profile.)

